
Future Historians Will Rely on Wikipedia’s Covid-19 Coverage - diodorus
https://slate.com/technology/2020/05/wikipedia-coronavirus-information-future-historians.html
======
js8
Just a little warning to future historians - backup, backup, backup!

Unfortunately, too many details on Wikipedia tend to deteriorate. In the
aftermath of 2004 election, there was a lot of articles on Wikipedia about
suspected election fraud and anomalies. I don't think it is still there as
extensively as it was back then (I looked and now it's a single, medium sized
article).

~~~
dTal
The whole point of the article is the Wikipedia's revision history is public,
on a per-article basis. It is concerning when entire articles are deleted,
however.

------
dTal
I am hugely impressed with Wikipedia lately. It's become almost journalistic.

Example: yesterday I was looking at covid-19 case rate graphs and noticed that
Israel had a sudden surge in R approximately around the 17th of May. I got
curious about what could have changed, but where on earth was I going to find
a comprehensive timeline of specific measures in Israel's coronavirus
response? Where could I find that level of detail? Answer: Wikipedia.

(and if you're wondering - schools reopened fully, followed closely by a
lifting of mask restrictions due a heat wave, followed by houses of prayer
reopening to groups of 50 people - all supposedly with distancing rules, but
clearly these are not effective)

